# Crosshill Kennels, Ontario, Canada



## siralvin (Jun 14, 2014)

I am currently researching breeders and was told to really 'do my research'. I have spent many hours thus far, 3 breeders I am interested in have not returned an initial call, but so far, Peter from Crosshill even though was out of country had the person looking after the farm get in contact with me, as well when Peter returned I was able to connect with him immediately and do a 5 hour drive out to see his GSD's. At this time I am looking for at least 1 person that has purchased a GSD from him with firsthand experience and get real feedback, not just one liner negative comments. I see what he is not offering with his dogs, but what else is there? Your feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When doing a search for the kennel, I found this old thread on the board. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/129356-crosshill-kennels.html


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I do not have one of their dogs, nor do I know anyone who does. But I did email them at one point when I was still searching for a Canadian breeder.
I have sent you a pm.


----------

